# Witzig ist witzig



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Fals es schon so ein Lacher thread gibt, dann habe ich leider noch keins gesehn und möchte mich entschuldigen.

Ansonstens wünsche ich euch viel Spass beim ablachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Teamspeak Lachanfall

und Deutschland sucht den ...

Absolute Liebling. ^_^
..Nikolas
..Meeeeeehtap
..Carolin
grrrr rrrr pups..guck euch das ma an, ganz lustig.
Top !!

ganz Lustig für alle Filme Fans. ^^

Kennt ihr schon Lord od the Rings oder besser gesagt Lord of the Weeds?
Nun hier gibts Lord of the Sher. hf :-D

Herr der Schere Video
Extra

How The Lord Of The Rings should have Ended
How Dead Man's Chest Should Have Ended
How Star Wars Episode IV Should Have Ended
How The Matrix Should Have Ended
How Braveheart Should Have Ended
How Superman should have ended
How Borat Should Have Ended
How The Blair Witch Project Should Have Ended

Enjoy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Witze.

Dies sind Auszüge aus dem amerikanischen Buch "Disorder in the Court". Es sind Sätze, die tatsächlich so vor Gericht gefallen sind, Wort für Wort, aufgenommen und veröffentlicht von Gerichts-Reportern.

> > F: Wann ist Ihr Geburtstag?
> > A: 15. Juli
> > F: Welches Jahr?
> > A: Jedes Jahr.
> >
> > (wo er recht hat hat er recht)
> >
> >
> > F: Diese Amnesie, betrifft sie Ihr gesamtes Erinnerungsvermögen?
> > A: Ja.
> > F: Auf welche Art greift sie in Ihr Erinnerungsvermögen?
> > A: Ich vergesse.
> > F: Sie vergessen. Können Sie uns ein Beispiel geben von
> > etwas,
> > das Sie vergessen haben?
> >
> > (Idiot ...)
> >
> >
> > F: Wie alt ist Ihr Sohn, der bei Ihnen lebt?
> > A: 38 oder 35, ich verwechsle das immer.
> > F: Wie lange lebt er schon bei Ihnen?
> > A: 45 Jahre.
> >
> > (?)
> >
> >
> > F: Was war das erste, das Ihr Mann an jenem Morgen fragte, als
> > Sie aufwachten?
> > A: Er sagte: "Wo bin ich Cathy?"
> > F: Warum hat Sie das verärgert?
> > A: Mein Name ist Susan.
> >
> > (ich kenne Männer denen das auch schon passiert ist ...)
> >
> >
> > F: Die Empfängnis des Kindes war also am 8. August?
> > A: Ja.
> > F: Und was haben Sie zu dieser Zeit gemacht?
> >
> > (der Herr Anwalt glaubt wohl noch an die These mit dem
> > Storch)
> >
> >
> > F: Sie hatte 3 Kinder, richtig?
> > A: Ja.
> > F: Wieviele waren Jungen?
> > A: Keins.
> > F: Waren denn welche Mädchen?
> >
> > (Blödmann)
> >
> >
> > F: Wie wurde Ihre erste Ehe beendet?
> > A: Durch den Tod.
> > F: Und durch wessen Tod wurde sie beendet?
> >
> > (ist der so deppert oder stellt sich der so deppert?)
> >
> >
> >
> > F: Können Sie die Person beschreiben?
> > A: Er war etwa mittelgroß und hatte einen Bart.
> > F: War es ein Mann oder eine Frau?
> >
> > (so was soll es tatsächlich geben, jaja, ...)
> >
> >
> >
> > F: Alle deine Antworten müssen mündlich sein, OK?
> > Auf welche Schule bist Du gegangen?
> > A: Mündlich.
> >
> > (wir haben es offensichtlich mit einem Schnelldenker zu
> > tun)
> >
> >
> > Aber der Beste ist dieser hier:
> >
> >
> > F: Doktor, wie viele Autopsien haben Sie an Toten vorgenommen?
> > A: Alle meine Autopsien nehme ich an Toten vor.
> >
> > (Gott-sei-Dank)
> >
> >
> > F: Erinnern Sie sich an den Zeitpunkt der Autopsie?
> > A: Die Autopsie begann gegen 8:30 Uhr.
> > F: Mr. Denningten war zu diesem Zeitpunkt tot?
> > A: Nein, er saß auf dem Tisch und wunderte sich, warum ich ihn
> > autopsiere.
> >
> > (das hat der Herr Anwalt noch taktvoll überhört ... aber
> > ...)
> >
> > F: Doktor, bevor Sie mit der Autopsie anfingen, haben Sie da
> > den Puls gemessen?
> > A: Nein.
> > F: Haben Sie den Blutdruck gemessen?
> > A: Nein.
> > F: Haben Sie die Atmung geprüft?
> > A: Nein.
> > F: Ist es also möglich, dass der Patient noch am Leben
> > war,
> > als Sie ihn autopsierten?
> > A: Nein.
> > F: Wie können Sie so sicher sein, Doktor?
> > A: Weil sein Gehirn in einem Glas auf meinem Tisch stand.
> > F: Hätte der Patient trotzdem noch am Leben sein können?
> > A: Ja, es ist möglich, dass er noch am Leben war und
> > irgendwo
> > als Anwalt praktizierte.
> >
> > (diese Antwort hat dem Arzt 3.000 Dollar Strafe wegen
> > Ehrenbeleidigung eingebracht. Er hat sie wortlos, aber mit
> > Genugtuung bezahlt ...)


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Stammt von ein Brief von ....

Liebes Mami, lieber Papa,

ich habe ja vor 3 Monaten die Universität begonnen und weiss, dass

wir wenig Kontakt hatten. Darum will ich euch jetzt alles erzählen,

was bisher so geschehen ist. Eigentlich läuft alles recht gut.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen eine Gehirnerschütterung, die

ich mir auf einer Party zugezogen habe, aber das kam wohl daher, dass

ich die falschen Pillen geschluckt habe, die irgendein Junge mir

gegeben hat. Aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr so genau daran und meine
Klamotten

habe ich fast alle wieder gefunden, macht euch keine Sorgen.

Gott sei Dank musste ich nicht ins Krankenhaus und habe jetzt nur

noch ein paar Mal am Tag Kopfschmerzen.


Anfangs wurde ich durch den Lärm im Studentenhaus sehr gestört,

aber jetzt wohne ich bei einem sehr netten Jungen, der bei der

Tankstelle um die Ecke arbeitet. Er ist wirklich ein Schatz, und wir

wollen heiraten. Wir haben noch kein Datum festgelegt, aber ich will

nicht zu lange warten, sonst sieht man dass ich schwanger bin. Ja,

Mama und Papa, ich bekomme ein Kind und es läuft prima.

Ich fühle mich zwar ab und zu etwas müde, aber das kommt durch die

Medikamente die ich nehme gegen die Infektion, die ich mir dummerweise von

Abdul eingefangen habe.

Aber das ist nicht seine Schuld, ich hätte einfach besser aufpassen

müssen. Ihr werdet Abdul mögen.

Er hat zwar keine Ausbildung, ist aber sehr ehrgeizig und will bald

seine eigene Tankstelle eröffnen. Zumindest falls wir das Geld unter

meinem Namen leihen können. Es ist schon blöd, nur weil er kein

Schweizer ist, und eine Weile im Gefängnis gesessen hat, kann er

keinen Kredit bekommen. Das ist doch echt diskriminierend.

Er interessiert sich auch sehr für Politik und ist Mitglied von gleich

drei arabischen Organisationen. Ansonsten weiss ich da nicht so

viel drüber, ich muss nämlich immer gehen, wenn sie sich versammeln.

Vorgestern musste ich ihn bei der Polizei abholen und es war toll zu sehen,

wie er die 3 Polizisten mit ein paar Argumenten zum Schweigen

brachte. Er ist wirklich stolz auf mich und findet dass ich mit dem

Kopftuch (ja, das muss halt sein) noch viel schöner bin als seine

beiden anderen Frauen.




So, jetzt wisst ihr, was alles HÄTTE geschehen können. Ich will

noch eben loswerden, dass ich keine Gehirnerschütterung, Pillen,

Baby, Geschlechtskrankheit oder Freund habe. Ich habe euren BMW

eingeschlagen. Totaler Sachschaden ... wollte eigentlich nur deutlich

machen, dass das kein Desaster ist... Also, immer cool bleiben :-)


Eure, Euch liebende Tochter


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Der erste Schultag in einer amerikanischen Schule.
Die Klassenlehrerin stellt der Klasse einen neuen Schueler vor, Sakiro
Suzuki (der Sohn des Vorstandsvorsitzenden der Sony )

Die Stunde beginnt:

Klassenlehrerin:"Mal sehen, wer die amerikanische Kulturgeschichte
beherrscht. Wer hat gesagt: GEBT MIR DIE FREIHEIT ODER DEN TOD."

Maeusestill in der Klasse, Suzuki hebt die Hand "Patrick Henry 1775 in
Philadelphia"

Sehr gut Suzuki.

Und wer hat gesagt: "Der Staat ist das Volk, das Volk darf nicht
untergehen."

Suzuki steht auf:" Abraham Lincoln 1863 in Washington. "

Die Klassenlehrerin schaut auf ihre Schüler und sagt:

"Schaemt Euch, Suzuki ist Japaner und kennt die amerikanische
Geschichte besser als ihr"

Man hoert eine leise Stimme aus dem Hintergrund: "Leckt mich am Arsch
ihr Scheissjapaner"

"Wer hat das gesagt?" ruft die Lehrerin ..Suzuki hebt die Hand und
ohne zu warten sagt er:"General McArthur 1942 beim Kanal von Panama
und Lee Iacocca 1982 bei der Versammlung des Aufsichtsrats von
Generalmotors."

Die Klasse ist superstill, von hinten hoert man "Ich muss gleich
kotzen"

Die Lehrerin schreit: "Wer war das?"

Suzuki antwortet: "George Bush Senjor zum japanischen ersten Minister
Tanaka waehrend des Mittagsmahls in Tokyo 1991"

Einer der Schueler steht auf und ruft sauer: "Blas mir einen"

Die Lehrerin aufgebracht: "Jetzt ist Schluss wer war das jetzt?"

Suzuki ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken: "Bill Clinton zu Monica Levinsky
1997 in Washington im ovalen Saal des Weissen Hauses."

Ein anderer Schueler steht auf und schreit "Suzuki du Scheißstück"

Und Suzuki: "Valentino Rossi in Ryo beim Grand Prix Motorradrennen in
Südafrika 2002"

Die Klasse verfaellt in Hysterie, die Lehrerin faellt in Ohnmacht, die
Tür geht auf und der Direktor kommt herein: "Scheisse, ich habe noch
nie so ein Durcheinander gesehen"

Suzuki: Blocher nachdem ihm die Haushaltsrechnung von Finanzminister
Villiger vorgelegt wurde.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lehrerin: 5 Vögel sitzen auf einem Ast! Der Jäger schießt 1 runter. Wieviele bleiben übrig? 
Fritzi: Keiner Frau Lehrerin! 
Lehrerin: Aber wieso denn Fritzi?
Fritzi: Durch denn Schuß schrecken sich die anderen und fliegen davon! 
Lehrerin: Super Fritzi, die Art wie du denkst gefällt mir!

Fritzi: Ich habe auch ein Rätsel für Sie! 3 Frauen sitzen im Eiscafé! Die eine lutscht ihr Eis, die andere beißt am Eis ab und die dritte nimmt es in den Mund. Welche der 3 Frauen ist verheiratet? 
Lehrerin: (rot im Gesicht) Die, die es in den Mund nimmt? 
Fritzi: Nein, die mit dem Ehering, aber die Art wie sie denken gefällt mir auch!


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

So, alter Thread, aber besser als einen neuen zu eröffnen...

Hier mal ein paar ganz witzige Witze:

Letztes Wochenende haben wir mit ein paar Freunden über Bier diskutiert. Einer sagte dann plötzlich, dass Bier weibliche Hormone enthält. Nachdem wir ihn - wegen seiner dummen Bemerkung - ein wenig aufs Korn genommen haben, beschlossen wir die Sache wissenschaftlich zu überprüfen. So hat jeder von uns, rein für die Wissenschaft, 10 Bier getrunken. Am Ende dieser 10 Runden haben wir dann folgendes festgestellt:

1. Wir hatten zugenommen.
2. Wir redeten eine Menge, ohne dabei etwas zu sagen.
3. Wir hatten Probleme beim Fahren.
4. Es war uns unmöglich auch nur im entferntesten logisch zu denken.
5. Es gelang uns nicht, zuzugeben, wenn wir im Unrecht waren, auch wenn es noch so eindeutig schien.
6. Jeder von uns glaubte er wäre der Mittelpunkt des Universums.
7. Wir hatten Kopfschmerzen und keine Lust auf Sex.
8. Unsere Emotionen waren schwer kontrollierbar.
9. Wir hielten uns gegenseitig an den Händen.
10. Und zur Kroenung wir mussten alle 10 Minuten auf die Toilette und zwar alle gleichzeitig.

Weitere Erläuterungen sind wohl überflüssig: Bier enthält weibliche Hormone !!!

Und noch einen kleinen Witz am Rande:

Es gibt Mädchen, die tragen so enge Jeans,
dass man ihnen jeden Wunsch von den Lippen ablesen kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Guy Incognito


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Fragt der Vater den kleinen Sprössling: "Hast
du deine kleine Freundin eigentlich schon mal geküsst?" - 
"Na klar!" "Und, was hat sie gesagt?" - "Keine Ahnung, 
sie hat mir mit ihren Schenkeln die Ohren zugehalten!"


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Das nenn ich aufgeklärt.
Okay, ist jetzt kein Witz, aber ein Quote aus dem WoW-Raidchat: 'Wartet noch mit dem Pull' - 'Okay, ich...WAS MACHT DEIN TIGER DA VORNE?!'

Jaja...schöne Zeiten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Bill Gates geht am Privatstrand seiner Villa
spazieren. Auf einmal wird eine alte Flasche an Land gespült. Er nimmt sie, öffnet sie und es erscheint ein Flaschengeist: "Danke für die Rettung aus der Flasche, Bill. Du hast nun einen Wunsch frei. Was es auch sei, ich werde ihn dir erfüllen." Gates überlegt und meint dann: "Hier ist eine Landkarte mit allen Krisen- und Kriegsgebieten der Erde. Ich möchte, dass dort überall Frieden herrscht." Der Geist nimmt die Karte, stöhnt, und meint: "Das ist einfach zuviel. Hunderte von Kriegen, soviel Haß unter den Menschen, religiöse Fanatiker allerorten. Ich bin doch nur ein einfacher Flaschengeist, das kann ich nicht alles wieder geradebiegen. Hast du nicht noch irgendeinen anderen Wunsch?" Gates: "Ich hätte da noch einen. Ich möchte, dass alle gröberen Fehler aus Windows Vista getilgt werden." Der Flaschengeist überlegt und meint dann: "Äh, zeig mir doch nochmal die Landkarte..."


----------



## Karzaak (23. Dezember 2007)

Mal ne Frage..
Lord of the Weeds haben die Jungs nimmer fortgesetzt oder?
Suche echt schon ewig und Herr der schere und die Planlos durchs Weltall Sachen sind das einzige was ich gefunden habe.. (nebst einiger miniprojekte..)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Der ist geil Lurock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

Warum lädt die Blondine immer eine ganze Gruppe von Leuten ein, um sich Filme anzuschauen?


Es heißt doch: "Freigegeben ab 18"!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Was passiert, wenn man 5 Emos in einen handelsüblichen Raum steckt?
Einer stirbt, weill er keine Ecke hat um sich zu ritzen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man 5 Emos in einen handelsüblichen Raum steckt?
> Einer stirbt, weill er keine Ecke hat um sich zu ritzen.



Buuu is der fies.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Zwei Nachbarinnen am Gartenzaun. Sagt die
eine: "Da kommt ja mein Mann mit einem Blumenstrauß nach Hause. Mist, da muss ich wohl heute Abend mal wieder die Beine breit machen." Antwortet die andere: "Wieso? Habt ihr keine Vase?" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Was macht ein Mann, wenn seine Frau, wild artikulierend, im Garten umher rennt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Mensch, Ihr Noobs.

Weiterschießen natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ....
> PS: Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
> Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
> Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"


Kenn ich!

btt:
Unterhaltung am Stammtisch: "Meine Lieblingsstellung
ist, wenn ich unten liege, das Mädchen sitzt auf mir - und meine Frau sitzt zu Hause vor dem Fernseher!"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst."
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Omg Lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
> Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
> Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
> Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
> ...


Den hab ich im Kindergarten erzählt... *gääähn*

btt:

Ein Junge geht am Samstag mit dem Vater in
die große Stadt einkaufen. Dort kommen sie an einem Puff vorbei, da steht draußen in großen Buchstaben dran: Freudenhaus.
"Papi, was ist ein Freudenhaus?"
"Also, mein Junge, das ist ein Haus, wo man Freude kaufen kann."
Nach einiger Zeit langweilt sich der Junge und quengelt. "Also gut", sagt der Vater, "hier hast du 20 Euro, geh ein Eis essen oder mach sonst was damit und in 2 Stunden treffen wir uns wieder am Auto, sonst krieg ich meine Einkäufe heute nicht mehr erledigt."
"OK!", der Junge nimmt die 20 Euro und geht natürlich sofort ins Freudenhaus.
Er kommt zur Puffmutter und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne Freude für 20 Euro gekauft."
Die Puffmutter nimmt den kleinen Jungen mit in die Küche, schmiert ihm 20 Marmeladenbrötchen und steckt die 20 Euro ein.
Zwei Stunden später treffen sich der Vater und der Junge am Auto.
Der Vater fragt: "Und, hast du ein Eis gegessen?"
Sagt der Junge: "Nee, ich war im Freudenhaus."
Der Vater total entsetzt: "Was hast du denn da gemacht?"
Der Junge: "Na ja, die ersten zehn hab' ich noch geschafft, aber die letzten zehn hab' ich nur noch lecken können."


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

*grinst*

Übrigens, das Ausrufezeichen in meinem letzten Post kann man anklicken.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> *grinst*
> 
> Übrigens, das Ausrufezeichen in meinem letzten Post kann man anklicken.



Hab ich schon angehört, sry, aber das Lied is irgendwie net so der Bringer, Crap.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Stell dir vor, du stehst vor einer Schlucht. Die
Schlucht ist 500 meter tief und 100 meter breit.
Über diese Schlucht fuehrt eine Hängebrücke. Die
Hängebrücke hat kein Geländer, besteht aus
morschen Holz und manche Bretter fehlen auch
schon.

Nun frage ich dich was schlimmer ist:

Über die Brücke zu gehen, oder dir von deinem
besten Freund einen blasen zu lasen?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Beides gleich Schlimm, darfst nur nicht nach
unten gucken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Hohoho.
Nunja Lurock, fakten sind halt nicht zum Lachen 8[
Und mir sind grad die schlechten Witze ausgeg-
Ah Moment!

Was macht ein Goldfisch, wenn er die Queen Mary 2 von unten sieht?
.
.
.
.
.

Er wird Rot.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Fritzchen spielt mit der Eisenbahn. "Bitte
einsteigen! Die Kinder in die Mitte, die Männer
nach hinten und die Schlampen nach vorne!" ruft
er laut. Als das die Mutter inder Küche hört
schimpft sie: "Eine Stunde Spielverbot!" Eine
stunde später spielt Fritzchen wieder mit der
Eisenbahn und sagt: "Die Kinder in die Mitte, die
Männer nach hinten und die Frauen nach vorne!" -
"Na also!" sagt die Mama, "Es geht doch!" Darauf
Fritzchen "... und wegen der Schlampe in der
Küche haben wir jetzt eine ganze Stunde
Verspätung!"


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Kondome gibt's jetzt in der Europackung.
Die 7er-Packung für die Deutschen: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag, Sonnabend, Sonntag!
Die 18er-Packung für Lurock: Montag 2x, Dienstag 2x, Mittwoch 2x, Donnerstag 2x, Freitag 2x, Sonnabend 2x, Sonntag früh 2x, Sonntag Mittag 2x, Sonntag Abend 2x!
Und die 12er-Packung für die Schweizer: Januar, Februar, März, April ..."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ein Mann hat sich im Wald verlaufen. Nach vier Tagen
ohne Bett und Essen findet er endlich ein kleines Haus im Wald. Er klopft an
und ein kleiner, uralter Chinese öffnet ihm. Der Mann erklärt seine Notlage
und der Chinese bietet ihm für eine Nacht ein Bett an und bittet ihn,
gemeinsam zu abend zu essen. Der alte Chinese stellt ihm jedoch eine
Bedingung. Seine Enkelin wohnt bei ihm und er möchte auf keinen Fall, dass
irgendein Gast sie auch nur berührt. Der Mann nimmt die Einladung an und geht
auf die etwas wunderliche Bedingung ein. Der alte Chinese warnt ihn wieder und
wieder - wenn er seine Enkelin auch nur berühren würde, so müßte er einen
schrecklichen dreiteiligen Horrortest überstehen. Der Mann willigt nochmals
ein und freut sich auf das Essen und sein Bett. Beim Abendessen kapiert der
Mann, was es mit der seltsamen Drohung auf sich hat, die kleine Enkelin des
alten Chinesen ist nämlich eine junge Dame und die hübscheste asiatische Perle,
die er je gesehen hat. Während des Essens kann er seinen Blick nicht von ihr
abwenden und auch sie scheint Gefallen an ihm zu haben, möglicherweise lebt sie
schon seit Jahren allein mit ihrem Großvater im Wald. Als sich nach dem
Essen jeder in sein Zimmer zurückzieht, passiert, was passieren muss - der Mann
hält es nicht aus und geht in das Zimmer des Mädchens, als er glaubt, der
Großvater schliefe schon fest. Außerdem, auch wenn er es merken sollte, was ist
schon ein Chinesentest gegen eine Nacht mit dieser Frau... Die Nacht ist
dann auch tatsächlich die schönste Nacht in seinem Leben. Als er am anderen
Morgen in seinem Zimmer aufwacht, hat er ein beklemmendes Gefühl auf der Brust.
Er macht die Augen auf und sieht, dass ein großer Stein auf seiner Brust liegt,
auf dem ein Zettel klebt mit der Aufschrift: "Erster chinesischer Horrortest:
Felsbrocken auf Brust". Der Mann denkt sich, der alte Chinese hat es wohl
doch mitbekommen, aber dieses Steinchen ist ja lächerlich. Er nimmt den
Felsbrocken und wirft ihn aus dem Fenster. In diesem Moment sieht er, dass auf
dem Felsbrocken noch ein zweiter Zettel klebt: "Zweiter chinesischer
Horrortest: Felsbrocken mit Schnur am linken Hoden angebunden." Der Mann
bemerkt die Schnur, aber er kann den Felsbrocken nicht mehr fangen.
Geistesgegenwärtig springt er zumindest dem Stein hinterher aus dem Fenster,
um das Schlimmste zu verhindern. Nachdem er aus dem Fenster gesprungen und
schon im freien Fall ist, bemerkt er einen weiteren Zettel an der Hauswand
mit der Aufschrift: "Dritter chinesischer Horrortest: Rechter Hoden mit
Schnur an Bettpfosten angebunden..."


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kondome gibt's jetzt in der Europackung.
> Die 7er-Packung für die Deutschen: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag, Sonnabend, Sonntag!
> Die 18er-Packung für Lurock: Montag 2x, Dienstag 2x, Mittwoch 2x, Donnerstag 2x, Freitag 2x, Sonnabend 2x, Sonntag früh 2x, Sonntag Mittag 2x, Sonntag Abend 2x!
> Und die 12er-Packung für die Schweizer: Januar, Februar, März, April ..."



Hehe, der is gut!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Und die 3000er Packung für Lehrer.
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, ... 3000 (AD)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

In einem abgelegenen Park stehen sich zwei nackte
Statuen gegenüber, ein Mann und eine Frau. Einige
hundert Jahre, nachdem sie dort so aufgestellt
wurden, schwebt ein Engel zu den beiden herunter.
Ein Wink von seiner Hand, und plötzlich werden die
Statuen zu Fleisch und Blut, und steigen von ihren
Sockeln. Der Engel spricht: "Ich wurde gesandt, um
euch den Wunsch zu erfüllen, den ihr beide all die
Jahrhunderte hegt, in denen ihr euch gegenüber
gestanden seit, ohne euch bewegen zu können. Aber
seid schnell - ihr habt nur fünfzehn Minuten Zeit,
bevor ihr wieder zu Statuen werdet." Der Mann
schaut zur Frau, beide erröten und sie
verschwinden kichernd im Unterholz. Lautes
Rascheln ist aus dem Gebüsch zu hören, und sieben
Minuten später kommen die beiden, offensichtlich
befriedigt, zurück zum Engel. Der Engel lächelt
das Paar an: "Das waren nur sieben Minuten -
wollt ihr es nicht noch mal tun?" Die einstigen
Statuen schauen sich für eine Minute an und

dann sagt die Frau: "Warum nicht? Aber diesmal
machen wir es anders herum: Du hältst die Taube
fest, und ich scheiß drauf..."


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Und die 3000er Packung für Lehrer.
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, ... 3000 (AD)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verstehen muss ich den jetzt nicht oder?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ein Kondom für ein Jahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ein Kondom für ein Jahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist scheiße Vera, hatte mehr von dir erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Was passiert, wenn man einem Fuchs einen Böller in den Arsch steckt?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
.
.
.

Nichts. Der Böller war nicht angezündet.

(Allerdings könnte man gebissen werden.)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man einem Fuchs einen Böller in den Arsch steckt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dir was besseres einfallen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Rotkäppchen geht durch den Wald.

Als sie jemanden stöhnen hört guckt sie nach.

Als sie hinter einen Busch kommt sieht sie den bösen Wolf und fragt: "Warum hast du denn so große Augen?"

Da sagt der Wolf: "Kann man nichtmal in Ruhe kacken?"


Ich find ihn genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Zählen hier auch Chuck Norris Witze? x_X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Zählen hier auch Chuck Norris Witze? x_X



Kommt drauf an, ob sie gut sind.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Lurock
und Jesus? - Der Gesichtsausdruck beim Nageln.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Lurock
> und Jesus? - Der Gesichtsausdruck beim Nageln.



Vom Elch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Vom Elch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hörst du mal bitte auf mit dem Elch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaaag
Nein, einmal Elch immer Elch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hörst du mal bitte auf mit dem Elch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du machst es einem einfach zu leicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du machst es einem einfach zu leicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, so bin ich halt, immer
hilfsbereit!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, so ist sie unsere Bundeswehr: 

Hygienekontrolle beim Bund. Der Hauptmann steht vor
den Rekruten und brüllt: "Hosen runter!" Dann geht er zum ersten und
kommandiert: "Vorhaut zurück, Vorhaut vor!" Beim zweiten: "Vorhaut zurück,
Vorhaut vor!" Beim dritten: "Vorhaut zurück, Vorhaut vor!" Beim 99sten
angekommen, kommandiert er: "Vorhaut zurück". Darauf verdreht der Rekrut
seine Augen und schleudert ein schleimiges Etwas auf die Uniform des
Hauptmanns. Der Hauptmann: "Sie altes Schwein, Sie können mich doch nicht
einfach anwichsen!" Antwortet der Rekrut: "Entschuldigung Herr Hauptmann,
habe die Übung von Anfang an mitgemacht."

xD


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaja, so ist sie unsere Bundeswehr:
> 
> Hygienekontrolle beim Bund. Der Hauptmann steht vor
> den Rekruten und brüllt: "Hosen runter!" Dann geht er zum ersten und
> ...


Kenn ich, ich kenne alle Witze aus der Rubrik: "versaut"
von hahaha.de, gebs auf, ich lach nemmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kenn ich, ich kenne alle Witze aus der Rubrik: "versaut"
> von hahaha.de, gebs auf, ich lach nemmer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dat is aber nicht "hahaha.de".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaja, so ist sie unsere Bundeswehr:
> 
> Hygienekontrolle beim Bund. Der Hauptmann steht vor
> den Rekruten und brüllt: "Hosen runter!" Dann geht er zum ersten und
> ...




Lol, der ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dat is aber nicht "hahaha.de".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da tut der aber auch stehen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da tut der aber auch stehen...



Dafür kann ich ja wohl nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Zwei Männer unterhalten sich über Sex.

Sagt der eine: "Das Beste ist die
Rodeo-Stellung."
"Nie gehört", staunt der andere. "Pass auf: Du

platzierst deine Frau auf alle Vieren vor dir und
nimmst sie von hinten.
Dann greifst du langsam nach vorne und packst
ihre Brüste." "Und was hat das mit Rodeo zu tun?"


"Dann raunst du ihr ins Ohr: ,Deine Brüste liegen
genauso gut in der Hand wie die deiner Schwester.


Und dann versuch mal, länger als acht Sekunden
auf ihr zu bleiben."


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ....
> BTT: Zwei Männer unterhalten sich über Sex.
> 
> Sagt der eine: "Das Beste ist die
> ...


Der is gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Ein Reporter fährt nach Australien, um eine
Reportage über das dortige Leben für eine
deutsche Zeitschrift zu schreiben. Also reist er
quer durchs Outback und sucht einen Farmer. Als
er endlich einen gefunden ht, steigt er aus und
bittet ihn, sich doch kurz mit ihm zu
unterhalten, damit er ihm ein paar Fragen stellen
könne.
Reporter: "Was war denn ihr schönstes Erlebnis
hier im Outback?"
Farmer: "Ah, da kann ich mich noch gut dran
erinnern, das war, als sich ein Schaf eines
Farmers verlaufen hatte. Da haben wir einen
Suchtrupp gebildet, es die ganze Nacht gesucht,
und als wir es gefunden hatten, haben wir es
jeder einmal gefickt."
"Das kann ich doch so nicht schreiben", dachte
sich der Reporter, und hat gleich die nächste
Frage gestellt: "Was war denn das zweitschönste
Erlebnis, das sie hier hatten?"
Farmer: "Das weiss ich auch noch recht gut. Das
war, als sich die schöne Tochter eines anderen
Farmers im Outback verlaufen hatte. Wir haben
dann einen Suchtrupp gebildet, haben sie die
ganze Nacht gesucht, und als wir sie gefunden
hatten, haben wir sie jeder einmal gefickt."

"Das kann doch nicht sein", dachte der Reporeter,
und hatte gleich die nächste Frage auf Lager: "Was
war denn ihr schlimmstes Erlebnis?"
Farmer: "Auch das werde ich nie vergessen! Das
war, als ich mich verlaufen hatte...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

In einem Dorf in Afrika lebt als einziger Weisser ein
Missionar. Eines Tages kommt ein Eingeborener zu ihm und fragt: "Wie kann
es sein, dass meine Frau gerade ein Kind bekommen hat, das nicht so schwarz ist
wie ich, sondern weiss?" Der Missionar schaut ihn lange an und überlegt, wie
er die Sache mit den Genen und den Mutationen usw. erklären soll, und dass
so etwas in hunderten von Jahren schon einmal vorkommen könne. Da fällt sein
Blick auf die grosse Schafherde die gerade an seiner Hütte vorbeizieht.
"Schau diese Schafe" sagt er, "sie sind alle weiss nur dort hinten sehe ich
ein schwarzes Schaf, es ist das einzige in der gesamten Herde..." "Ja, ja,
schon gut.", unterbricht ihn darauf der Eingeborene, "Alles klar. Ich sage
nichts mehr, und Du verätst mich auch nicht..."


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Frage : "Was sagt die Sonne, wenn sie am Abend untergeht?"

Antwort: "Gott sei Dank, dass ich wieder im Westen bin!"


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Frage : "Was sagt die Sonne, wenn sie am Abend untergeht?"
> 
> Antwort: "Gott sei Dank, dass ich wieder im Westen bin!"


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Heavy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Frage : "Was sagt die Sonne, wenn sie am Abend untergeht?"
> 
> Antwort: "Gott sei Dank, dass ich wieder im Westen bin!"



Erm...ok, der burnt aber nur in Deutchland. Und das nur im Westen.^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Vierfachpack inc.

Tower: Hotel Papa Oscar climb four thousand to six thousand and maintain.
Pilot: Hotel Papa Oscar, climbing flight level 100.
Tower: Hotel Papa Oscar, climb to flight level 60 and maintain.
Pilot: Aber vier plus sechs ist doch zehn, oder?
Tower: Sie sollen steigen, nicht addieren.


Tower: LH 8610 cleared for take-off.
Pilot (LH 8610): Wir sind aber noch gar nicht gelandet.
Tower: Ja, wer steht denn dann auf der 26 south ?
Pilot (LH 8801): LH 8801.
Tower: Na ja, dann seid ihr cleared for take-off.



Hubschrauber-Lehrer (zu seinem Flugschüler):
"Sehen Sie zu, dass Sie innerhalb der betonierten Fläche bleiben."
Und nach ein paar Minuten:
"Ach was, bleiben Sie wenigstens in der Bundesrepublik! "



Tower: Delta Bravo Charlie, ist Ihr Squawk wirklich sieben null vier sechs?
Pilot: Positiv.
Tower: Ich schicke Ihnen einen Bagger zu Hilfe, Sie haben eine angezeigte Höhe von minus neunzig Fuß.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Och Vera - die sind schlecht.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Schreib du mal wieder einen rein.
*Popcorn mampf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

In der Imbissbude. "Junge Frau,
ein Würstchen und zwei Bulletten, bitte." Die Bedienung geht zum Eisschrank,
nimmt die beiden Bulletten und klemmt sie sich unter die Achselhöhlen. "Was
soll denn das?!" "Ich taue die Bulletten für sie auf." "Wenn das so ist,
nehme ich von der Bestellung des Würstchens doch lieber
Abstand..."

Unterhalten sich zwei
Frauen: "Mein Mann wird immer geiler. Beuge ich mich neulich ueber eine
Tiefkuehltruhe, da hebt er meinen Rock hoch und nimmt mich von hinten.
Mein Gott, habe ich gestoehnt und geschrien." Die andere: "Ja und ? Das
ist doch super, das hat meiner auch schon gemacht." Die erste: "Aber doch
nicht im Aldi !"

Neue
Attraktion in der Manege: Artist kommt auf die Bühne, holt seine
Männlichkeit aus der Hose und steckt sie einem lebendigen Krokodil in den
Rachen. Das Maul klappt zu - das Publikum hält den Atem an. Dann holt der
Artist einmal aus und haut dem Krokodil eins auf den Kopf. Das Krokodil ist
völlig perplex, reißt den Rachen wieder auf - und wohlbehalten freut sich der
Artist über die gelungene Dressurnummer. Die Menge ist begeistert und
will ne Zugabe. Der Artist zeigt das Kunststück noch mal. Hose auf,
Lümmel raus, Maul vom Krokodil auf, Klappe zu, Schlag auf den Kopf, Maul auf -
alles dran geblieben. Der Zirkusdirektor prahlt: 2000 Mark, meine Damen und
Herren, 2000 Mark, wer sich das auch traut. Keiner meldet sich. 5000 Mark,
erhöht der Direktor. Da meldet sich von hinten eine zahnlose alte Oma: Ich
will das wohl machen - aber er darf mir nicht so doll auf den Kopf haun.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> In der Imbissbude. "Junge Frau,
> ein Würstchen und zwei Bulletten, bitte." Die Bedienung geht zum Eisschrank,
> nimmt die beiden Bulletten und klemmt sie sich unter die Achselhöhlen. "Was
> soll denn das?!" "Ich taue die Bulletten für sie auf." "Wenn das so ist,
> ...



Alt. Ansonsten ganz gut.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nen ziemlich ekligen erwischt, aber was solls:

Meier beobachtet, wie der Bauer den Stier zum Decken
bringt. Der Stier will nicht so richtig, da packt der Bauer der Kuh zwischen
die Hinterbeine, zieht seine Hand einmal durch und fährt dem Stier mit der
schleimigen Hand über die Nase. MMUUUUUUH, brüllt der Stier, bekommt große
Augen und stürzt sich auf die Kuh. "Oh", sagt Meier, "der ist ja auf einmal
ganz spitz geworden!" "Klar", antwortet der Bauer. "Geht das auch bei
Menschen, meine Frau beschwert sich, daß ich immer so lustlos bin." "Aber
sicher", sagt der Bauer, "greifen sie ihrer Frau in den Schritt, und schmieren
sie sich die Hand durch Gesicht, dann werden sie so wild wie dieser
Stier!" Meier fährt nach Hause, seine Frau liegt im Bett und liest. Er
reißt ihr die Decke weg und den Slip vom Leib, greift in ihren Schritt, schmiert
sich mit der Hand durch Gesicht, spürt seine Erregung und ruft: "Erna! Ich
bin auf Dich wild wie ein Indianer!" "Ja", lacht sie auf, "so siehtst Du
jetzt im Gesicht auch aus..."


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Uääääh. Ekel.

Was ist ein Quartett? - Ein DDR-Symphonieorchester nach einer Konzertreise durch Westeuropa.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Eine geschiedene Frau, die vom Eheleben
die Nase voll hatte, setzte eine Annonce in die Lokalzeitung, die lautete:
"Suche einen Mann, der mich nicht verprügelt, mich nicht mit Füßen trampelt
und ein fantastischer Liebhaber ist." Nach einer Woche klingelt es. Sie geht
zur Tür, öffnet und sieht niemanden draußen stehen. Sie schließt die Tür und
will gehen, als es wieder klingelt. Wieder macht sie die Tür auf und kann
niemand entdecken bis sie zufällig nach unten schaut und einen Mann ohne Arme
und Beine entdeckt, der auf ihrer Türschwelle sitzt. "Ich bin auf Ihre Annonce
hin gekommen", sagt er. Die Frau weiß nicht recht, was sie sagen soll, was sie
tun soll. Und so fährt der Mann fort: "Wie Sie sehen, kann ich Sie nicht
verprügeln, und es wäre mir unmöglich, Sie mit Füßen zu trampeln." "Ja, das
sehe ich," sagt die Frau. "Aber es stand in der Annonce auch, daß ich einen
fantastischen Liebhaber suche." Der Mann lächelt und sagt: "Schließlich hab
ich die Klingel gedrückt, oder???"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Was heißt onanieren auf türkisch?


Würk de Gürk


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Ein Mann liegt auf der Intensivstation, an hundert Schläuche angeschlossen. Besucht ihn ein Pfarrer. Plötzlich fängt der Mann zu keuchen an. Da er nicht sprechen kann, bittet er in Zeichensprache um einen Stift. Er kritzelt auf einen Zettel einen Satz und stirbt.
Der Pfarrer denkt sich: das geht mich nix an, und bringt den Zettel der Frau des Verstorbenen. Die liest und fällt in Ohnmacht. Nimmt der Pfarrer den Zettel und liest: "Du Idiot, geh von meinem Schlauch runter!"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Im Paradies. Adam ist total spitz und nimmt einen
Dinosaurier von hinten. Dieser ist so
erschrocken, dass er sofort tot umfällt. Adam ist
weiterhin unbefriedigt und nimmt einen Pavian von
hinten. Als er endlich fertig ist und durch die
Gegend spaziert, sieht er Eva, wie sie sich mit
einem Fisch selbst befriedigt.

Was lernen wir daraus?
1. Wir wissen, warum die Dinosaurier ausgestorben
sind.
2. Wir wissen, warum Paviane so einen roten Arsch
haben.
Was wissen wir nicht?
Wie der Fisch vorher gerochen hat...


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Rofl OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WIe geil ist das denn?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe, ich bekomm dafür keinen Bann. o.O

Obwohl, dann hätte ein Mod sich schon mal melden sollen.

EDIT: Der Vater brüllt: "Sie haben meiner Tochter die
Unschuld geraubt!"
Der junge Mann: "Ich tus bestimmt nicht
wieder..."


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

gucksu dein Postfach.

Der Vater platzt bei seiner Tochter ins Zimmer, die sich gerade mit ihrem Vibrator vergnügt. Auf seinen Wutausbruch, was das denn solle, meint die Tochter: "Ach Papa, ich bin doch nicht gerade die Schönste, ich finde sowieso nie einen Mann. Dann darf ich doch wenigstens ein wenig Spaß mit meinem Vibrator haben!" Eine Stunde später kommt die Tochter in die Küche, dort sitzt ihr Vater, trinkt ein Bier, und auf dem Tisch liegt ihr Vibrator, dreht sich, dauernd vor sich hinsummend, so im Kreis. "Aber Papa, was machst denn DU da?!?!" - "Na, hör mal, ich werde wohl mit meinem Schwiegersohn noch ein Bierchen trinken dürfen."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich schon, der ist genau men Fall. Fies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Was passiert, wenn man eine Handgranate in die Küche wirft? - Nicht viel: das Chaos bleibt dasselbe, nur das dumme Gequatsche hört plötzlich auf!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Wie
wechselt ein Dinosaurier den Tampon? Na, ganz einfach. Altes Schaf raus,
neues Schaf rein...

Ist
es gesund, das weibliche Geschlechtsorgan zu kuessen ??? Im Prinzip ja, in
der Regel nein !!!


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Hm, geht so etwas in die Richtung von:

Wie erkennt man einen schwulen Schneemann?
Die Karotte steckt im Arsch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hm, geht so etwas in die Richtung von:
> 
> Wie erkennt man einen schwulen Schneemann?
> Die Karotte steckt im Arsch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwei kleine Mädchen in der Dusche: 1: Hey, dein Äffchen hat
ja schon Haare! 2: Na und? Es frißt ja auch schon Bananen...

Frau beim Gemüsehändler: "Ich hätte
gerne eine Banane." Gemüsehändler: "Nehmen sie doch zwei, dann können sie
eine essen..."


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich sind die beiden Teppichverleger mit dem großen Wohnzimmer fertig. Aber der neue Teppichboden hat in der Mitte noch eine Beule. "Ui, das sind meine Zigaretten", sagt der eine Arbeiter. "Ehe wir alles noch einmal rausreißen, treten wir die einfach platt." - Gesagt getan.
Da kommt die Dame des Hauses herein. "Ich habe Ihnen Kaffee gemacht. Und einer von Ihnen hat seine Zigaretten in der Küche liegenlassen. Ach, übrigens, haben Sie unseren Hamster gesehen?" 


Welche drei Worte machen einen Hai glücklich?
"Mann über Bord!"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Zwei Omas stehen nackt im Fluß
und angeln. Plötzlich sagt die eine zur anderen: "Huch, jetzt ist mir
einer durch die Lappen gegangen!"


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Ein Betrunkener kommt nach Hause und trinkt noch einen Tee. Im Bett fragt er seine Frau: "Haben Zitronen eigentlich kleine gelbe Füße?" - "Nein." - "Dann habe ich gerade den Kanarienvogel in den Tee gedrückt.


Der Thread ist zum Spammen genial.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Gehen 2 Nutten am Stadtrand von
Mainz entlang und sehen eine Müllkippe. Sagt die eine: " Mainz ist ein
Dreckloch" . Die andere: "Meins auch "


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> gucksu dein Postfach.
> 
> Der Vater platzt bei seiner Tochter ins Zimmer, die sich gerade mit ihrem Vibrator vergnügt. Auf seinen Wutausbruch, was das denn solle, meint die Tochter: "Ach Papa, ich bin doch nicht gerade die Schönste, ich finde sowieso nie einen Mann. Dann darf ich doch wenigstens ein wenig Spaß mit meinem Vibrator haben!" Eine Stunde später kommt die Tochter in die Küche, dort sitzt ihr Vater, trinkt ein Bier, und auf dem Tisch liegt ihr Vibrator, dreht sich, dauernd vor sich hinsummend, so im Kreis. "Aber Papa, was machst denn DU da?!?!" - "Na, hör mal, ich werde wohl mit meinem Schwiegersohn noch ein Bierchen trinken dürfen."


Hehe, der ist gut!

btt:

Eines Nachts bringt Martin seine Freundin
nach Hause. Lässig lehnt er sich mit der Hand gegen die Wand, lächelt sie an und sagt: "Liebling, ich bin geil ohne Ende, würdest du mir schnell einen blasen bevor ich gehe?" Erschrocken antwortet sie: "Bist du verrückt? Meine Eltern würden uns sehen!" "Ach komm, bitte, wer soll uns schon sehen um diese Uhrzeit?" "Nein, echt nicht. Was meinst du, was passiert, wenn wir hier erwischt werden?" Geil wie Hölle bettelt er weiter: "Oh bitte, bitte, ich liebe dich so sehr!" "Nein, nein und nochmals nein. Ich liebe dich auch, aber ich kann's einfach nicht!" "Oh doch, du kannst. Bitte!" Plötzlich geht das Licht im Treppenhaus an und die kleine Schwester des Mädchens steht da im Pyjama und sagt mit verschlafener Stimme: "Papa sagt, mach hin und blas ihm endlich einen. Ansonsten kann auch ich es tun oder Mama und wenn´s sein muss, sagt Papa, dann kommt er auch selber runter und macht es. Aber bitte sag dem blöden Arschloch, er soll endlich seine Hand von der Sprechanlage nehmen!"


----------



## Zorkal (24. Dezember 2007)

Nerds vs. Dog

*Unbedingt anschauen!*


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hehe, der ist gut!
> 
> btt:
> 
> ...



*am Boden liegt und vor lachen einen Krampf kriegt*
Sau geil!!!

@Topic:

Warum ist es so schwer für Frauen, aus der Küche herauszukommen ? Das liegt an der Herdanziehungskraft...


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> *am Boden liegt und vor lachen einen Krampf kriegt*
> Sau geil!!!
> .....


Danke danke!

Hab hier noch einen: 

Ein 11-jähriger Junge schlendert durch die
Gegend. Er schleift einen plattgefahrenen Frosch an einer Schnur hinter sich her. Er bleibt an einer Bar stehen und sagt zur Chefin: "Ich will Sex mit einem Mädchen. Ich weiß zwar, dass ich eigentlich zu jung bin, aber ich habe viel Geld." Die Frau läßt den Jungen rein und fragt: "Welches Mädchen möchtest du denn?" Der Junge antwortet: "Ich will ein Mädchen mit einer ansteckenden Krankheit." Die Puffmutter gibt es nicht gerne zu, aber schließlich hat der Junge viel Geld. "Dann mußt du Nancy nehmen." Der Junge rennt in das Zimmer von Nancy und hat Sex mit ihr. Nach einer halben Stunde kommt der Junge wieder raus und schleift immer noch den platten Frosch hinter sich her. Die Puffmutter kann ihre Neugier nicht länger zurückhalten und fragt: "Warum wolltest du gerade ein Mädchen mit einer ansteckenden Krankheit haben?" Darauf antwortet der Junge: "Schau, wenn ich gleich nach Hause komme, dann bin ich ganz alleine mit der Babysitterin. Ich weiß, dass sie kleine Jungs sehr gerne mag, darum wird sie Sex mit mir haben. So bekommt sie die ansteckende Krankheit. Wenn mein Vater heute Abend die Babysitterin heimfährt, wird er - so wie ich ihn kenne - sicherlich im Auto noch eine Nummer mit ihr schieben. Und wenn er dann nach Hause kommt, wird er auch noch meine Mutter rannehmen. Und morgen wird es meine Mutter mal wieder mit dem Milchmann auf dem Küchentisch treiben. Und DAS ist der verdammte Arsch, der meinen Frosch plattgefahren hat!"


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

kenn ich zwar schon, is aber trotzdem geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welche Filmart schauen Emos?



Spoiler



Den Directors-CUT!!!


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."

Der Bauer kommt früher als vereinbart nach Hause zurück und erwischt seine Frau mit dem Knecht im Bett. Er schlägt ihn K.O.
Als der Knecht wieder zu sich kommt, liegt er in der Scheune auf einer Werkzeugbank, ist splitternackt und sein bestes Stück ist in einem Schraubstock eingeklemmt. Verwirrt blickt er sich um und sieht wie der Bauer ein Messer wetzt.
Entsetzt schreit er: "Um Himmelswillen, Sie werden IHN mir doch nicht abschneiden?"
Dreckig grinsend legt der Bauer das Messer neben den Knecht und sagt: "Nee nee, das darfst Du schon selber machen. Ich geh jetzt raus und zünde die Scheune an!"

"Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun? Der Sex mit meinem Mann funktioniert nicht mehr so richtig!"
Fragt der Arzt: "Haben Sie schon Viagra probiert?"
"Mein Mann nimmt ja nicht mal Aspirin!"
"Sie müssen das halt im Geheimen machen. Geben Sie das Medikament in den Kaffee, oder so."
"Gut, Herr Doktor, ich probiere das mal aus!"
Zwei Tage später kommt die Frau wieder in die Praxis: "Herr Doktor, das Mittel können Sie vergessen. Es war einfach schrecklich!"
"Wieso? Was ist denn passiert?"
"Nun ja, wie geraten, habe ich das Medikament in seinen Kaffee getan. Dann ist er plötzlich aufgesprungen, hat mit dem Unterarm alles vom Tisch gefegt und sich die Kleider vom Leib gerissen. Dann ist es auf mich losgestürzt, hat mir auch die Kleidung vom Leib gerissen und mich gleich auf den Tisch gelegt und genommen."
"Ja, und? War es nicht schön?"
"Schön? Das war der beste Sex seit 20 Jahren, aber bei McDonalds können wir uns jetzt nicht mehr sehen lassen."

Bernd trifft seinen völlig deprimierten Kumpel Herbert in seiner Stammkneipe: "Sag mal, warum bist du denn so schlecht drauf?"
Herbert: "Ich habe Dir doch von diesem wilden Hasen erzählt, der bei mir in der Firma arbeitet. Ich hab es nie gewagt, mit ihr auszugehen, weil ich immer eine Riesenlatte kriege, wenn ich sie nur sehe. Aber jetzt hab ich mich endlich mit ihr getroffen."
"Ist doch super. Und? Wie wars?"
"Weil ich solch eine Angst vor einem Ständer hatte, hab ich ihn mir mit Tape am Bein festgeklebt."
"Sehr vorsichtig von Dir", meint Bernd.
"Ich klingle also an ihrer Tür und sie kommt in einem supersexy Minirock raus."
"Und was passierte dann?"
"Ich habe ihr ins Gesicht getreten."

Zwei Freunde beim gemeinsamen Videoabend.
Sagt der eine: "Hey, warum gucken wir uns denn den Porno rückwärts an?"
Darauf der andere: "Ich finde die Stelle so geil, wo die Nutte dem Freier das Geld zurückgibt!"

Wie lang kannste einen Kitzler ziehen? 
Bis Du eine in die Fresse bekommst...

Streiten sich drei Spermien. Sagt das Erste: "Ich 
will erster sein !!" Das Zweite: "NEIN, ich, ich WILL !!" Meint das dritte 
ruhig: "Hört auf, euch zu streiten, sehen wir erstmal zu, wie wir wieder aus der 
Speiseröhre herauskommen..."


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> ....
> Bernd trifft seinen völlig deprimierten Kumpel Herbert in seiner Stammkneipe: "Sag mal, warum bist du denn so schlecht drauf?"
> Herbert: "Ich habe Dir doch von diesem wilden Hasen erzählt, der bei mir in der Firma arbeitet. Ich hab es nie gewagt, mit ihr auszugehen, weil ich immer eine Riesenlatte kriege, wenn ich sie nur sehe. Aber jetzt hab ich mich endlich mit ihr getroffen."
> "Ist doch super. Und? Wie wars?"
> ...


Den check ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Den check ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG - Mensch.

Der Typ war scharf auf die. Da er immer eine Latte bekommt, wenn er sie anguckt, klebt er seinen Pimmel an seinem Bein fest. (Er will sich schließlich nicht blamieren)

Doch als die Frau mit dem kurzen Rock die Tür aufmachte, schoss das Blut so schnell in das Geschlechtsteil, dass das ganze Bein mitgerissen wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Kurz und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> OMG - Mensch.
> 
> Der Typ war scharf auf die. Da er immer eine Latte bekommt, wenn er sie anguckt, klebt er seinen Pimmel an seinem Bein fest. (Er will sich schließlich nicht blamieren)
> 
> ...


Achso*licht aufgeh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie bringt man einen Leprakranken ins auto? Stück um Stück.

Was macht ein Leprakranker am Strand? Auf der faulen haut liegen.


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2007)

Was macht ein Leprakranker beim Fussball? Ein Bein stellen

Was sagt ein Leprakranker zu einer Prostituierten? Lass ihn stecken, ich komme morgen wieder.

Was ist ein Leprakranker in der Badewanne? Eine Braussetablette

EDIT: Beitrag Nr. 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

gz

Was ist lustiger als ein totes Baby?
Totesbaby im clownskostüm^^

Was ist ein afrikaner im loch?
Negativ

Kennt ihr schon die neue emo pizza?
Schneidet sich selbst


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
> Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
> Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
> Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
> ...



guter witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

an alle die diese chat-mitschnitte noch nicht kennen

http://german-bash.org/action/top/n/50


----------



## Qonix (28. Dezember 2007)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> guter witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


YEAH, DIE SIND HAMMER

ich kann nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Dezember 2007)

Was ist ein Hobbit mit einem Böller in der Hand?



Ein Tischfeuerwerk!


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

alle schlafen,
einer spricht,
diesen zustand,
ja den nennt man unterricht


----------



## Mordenai (30. Dezember 2007)

Über 75 Millionen Deutsche können kein badisch.


----------



## Bratiboy (3. Januar 2008)

-- rauseditiert da es beschwerden drüber gab --


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2008)

Was ist schlimmer als 10 Babys in ner Mülltonne?

1 Baby in 10 Mülltonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> guter witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

> Bastien> ein herrlicher tag im op, was für nerven manche menschen haben  <julietta> erzähl's mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus http://www.german-bash.org/action/latest


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

Kommt 'n Typ in die Zoohandlung und möchte ein Haustier, das nicht jeder hat. Der Händler bietet ihm einen Frosch für 1.500,-- DM an. Der Kunde kann's nicht glauben, fragt nach dem Grund für den Preis und erfährt: "Der kann blasen wie verrückt!"
Der Kunde zahlt an, gibt vor das Tier zu testen und geht nach Hause. Beim Schlafengehen liegt der Frosch zwischen dem Mann und seiner Frau.
Als sie mitten in der Nacht erwacht, sind Mann und Frosch weg. Sie findet beide in der Küche über ein Kochbuch gebeugt und stellt ihren Mann zu Rede.Der antwortet: "Sei mal lieber ruhig! Wenn der jetzt noch kochen kann, fliegst du hier raus..."


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

<Bärchi>Argh  
<arndt> wasn los Bärchi?  
<Bärchi>Frag niemals inem IRC voll von ComputerFreaks nach Hilfe bei nem Virus. Den fahler hab ich nur einmal gemacht nie wieder!  
<arndt>y?  
<Bärchi>Zuerst wirste so 10min lang ausgelacht wie dumm es doch ist sich nen Virus einzufangen  
<Bärchi> wenn dan alle fertig sind mit lachen stellen sie dir fragen was den auftrete und so? aber das dan so ca 50fragen auf einmal  
<arndt>lol  
<Bärchi>Wenn du dan alle fragen beantwortet hast kommen unmengen an Links zu programmen die irgendwem mal bei irgendnem Virus geholfen haben  
<Bärchi>haste dan alle links durch und stellst fest das es nur schrott war teilen sie dir mit das sich keiner die seiten angeschaut hat und die aus googel wären. schonmal ganz geil bei 50 Anti-Spyware progis aufm rechner  <arndt>rofl  
<bärchi> Haste es du dich dan dazu entschieden deinen rechner neu zu machen kommste innen channel rein ist da sonen typ und der erzählt er hatte das gleiche prob und man müsse nur 1 ja nur eine datei löschen damits behoben ist  
<bärchi> das kotzt mich so an  
<arndt>löl

Zitat aus german-bash.org


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> <Bärchi>Argh
> <arndt> wasn los Bärchi?
> <Bärchi>Frag niemals inem IRC voll von ComputerFreaks nach Hilfe bei nem Virus. Den fahler hab ich nur einmal gemacht nie wieder!
> <arndt>y?
> ...


Naja, gibt viele Bessere.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord P1LLE (6. Januar 2008)

Moin erstma

ich weiß net ob der hier schoma war also wenn schon net böse sein. hatte halt kb alles noma durchzulesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aba btt:

Also es treffen sich 3 chirurgen un wie das bei denen halt so is versuchen die imma anzugeben un die anderen zu übertrumpfen.

Also der 1. sagt: ich hatte ja letztens nen fall da hats nem 100m-läufer bei nem bombenanschlag einen fuß wegesprengt. den hab ich so wida zusammengeflickt das der 1 monat später sein rennen gewonnen hat.

Darufhin der 2.: das is doch garnix ich hatte vor kurzem nen fall da hat nen pianist bei nem unfall beide hände verloren und dank meiner tollen op konnte er 1 woche später wida ein 5-stündiges konzert spielen.

Dann der 3.: das is doch alles garnix ich hatte nen fall da isn cowboy mitsamt seinen pferd vom zug übafahren worden und da is nurn pferdearsch un nen coyboyhut übriggeblieben. den hab ich so wida zusammengeflickt, der is heut der präsident der vereinigten staaten.


PS: ich weiß böser witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Lord P1LLE (pls keine anspielungen o.ä.)


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Januar 2008)

<Mjoelnir> ich höre nie wieder auf wow zu spielen
<Zurus> doch wenn du tot bist 
<Mjoelnir> ne ich bin schon 2 mal gestorben
<zeus> lol...

germanbash.org


----------



## Weldras (6. Januar 2008)

So jetzt mal paar frische Ausraster :

ausraster 1

ausraster 2

ausraster 3

ausraster 4

ausraster 5

enjoy


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Beim 2. wär ich auch ausgerastet!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Das vierte ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer.^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. Januar 2008)

Nicht Auflegen Trier edition 


Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten ein Formular aus, auf dem sie die Mechaniker über Probleme informieren, die während des Fluges aufgetreten sind, und die eine Reparatur oder eine Korrektur erfordern. Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren Teil des Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen haben, bevor das Flugzeug wieder startet.
Man kann nicht behaupten, dass das Bodenpersonal oder die Ingenieure hierbei humorlos wären. Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die tatsächlich so von Piloten eingereicht wurden. Dazu der jeweilige Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker.

P = Problem, das vom Piloten berichtet wurde.
S = Die Lösung/Maßnahme des Ingenieurs/Mechanikers.

P: Bereifung innen links muss fast erneuert werden.
S: Bereifung innen links fast erneuert.

P: Testflug OK, Landung mit Autopilot sehr hart.
S: Landung mit Autopilot bei diesem Flugzeugtyp nicht installiert.

P: Im Cockpit ist irgendetwas locker.
S: Wir haben im Cockpit irgendetwas wieder fest gemacht.

P: Tote Käfer auf der Scheibe.
S: Lebende Käfer im Lieferrückstand.

P: Der Autopilot leitet trotz Einstellung auf "Höhe halten" einen Sinkflug von 200 fpm ein.
S: Wir können dieses Problem auf dem Boden leider nicht nachvollziehen.

P: Hinweis auf undichte Stelle an der rechten Seite.
S: Hinweis entfernt.

P: DME ist unglaublich laut.
S: DME auf glaubwürdigere Lautstärke eingestellt.

P: IFF funktioniert nicht.
S: IFF funktioniert nie, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist.

P: Vermute Sprung in der Scheibe.
S: Vermute Sie haben recht.

P: Antrieb 3 fehlt.
S: Antrieb 3 nach kurzer Suche an der rechten Tragfläche gefunden.

P: Flugzeug fliegt komisch.
S: Flugzeug ermahnt, ernst zu sein und anständig zu fliegen.

P: Zielradar summt.
S: Zielradar neu programmiert, so dass es jetzt in Worten spricht.

P: Maus im Cockpit.
S: Katze installiert.


Rapsöl ist aus Raps gemacht. Sonnenblumenöl ist aus Sonnenblumen gemacht. Aber aus was ist Babyöl?


Warum ist das Wort "einsilbig" dreisilbig?


Wenn ein Geldbeutel ein Beutel für Geld ist, was ist dann ein Windbeutel?


Wenn Schuhcreme Creme für Schuhe ist, was ist dann Buttercreme?


Wenn Quarkkuchen Kuchen aus Quark ist, was ist dann Hundekuchen?


Wenn ein Kleiderkoffer ein Koffer für Kleider ist, was ist dann ein Handkoffer?













Ein Ausschnitt der kuriosesten, authentischen(!)
Funksprüche zwischen Jet-Cockpit und Tower-
Fluglotsen (im Tower werden die Gespräche der
Flutlotsen mit den Piloten aufgezeichnet).

Tower: 'Um Lärm zu vermeiden, schwenken sie
bitte 45 Grad nach rechts.'
Pilot: 'Was können wir in 35 000 Fuss Höhe
schon für Lärm machen?'
Tower: 'Den Krach, wenn ihre 707 mit der 727
vor Ihnen zusammenstößt!'

Tower: 'Sind sie ein Airbus 320 oder 340?'
Pilot: 'Ein A 340 natürlich!'
Tower: 'Würden Sie dann bitte vor dem Start auch
die anderen beiden
Triebwerke starten?'

Pilot: 'Guten Morgen, Bratislava.'
Tower: 'Guten Morgen. Zur Kenntnis: Hier ist Wien.'
Pilot: 'Bin jetzt im Landeanflug auf Bratislava.'
Tower: 'Hier ist wirklich Wien.'
Pilot: 'Wien?'
Tower: 'Ja.'
Pilot: 'Aber warum? Wir wollten nach Bratislava.'
Tower: 'Okay. Dann brechen Sie Landeanflug ab und
fliegen Sie nach links.'

Tower zu einem Piloten, der besonders hart
aufsetzte: 'Eine Landung soll ja kein Geheimnis
sein. Die Passagiere sollen ruhig wissen, wann sie
unten sind.'
Pilot: 'Macht nichts. Die klatschen eh immer.'

Pilot einer Alitalia, dem ein Blitzschlag das halbe
Cockpit lahmgelegt hat:
'Bei uns ist fast alles ausgefallen. Nichts geht
mehr. Selbst unser Höhenmesser zeigt nichts mehr
an ...'
Nach fünf Minuten Lamentierens meldet sich der
Pilot einer anderen Maschine: 'Halt's Maul und
stirb wie ein Mann!'

Pilot: 'Da brennt eine Landeleuchte.'
Tower: 'Ich hoffe, da brennen mehrere.'
Pilot: 'Ich meine, sie qualmt.'

Pilot: 'Haben nur noch wenig Treibstoff. Erbitten
dringend Anweisung.'
Tower: 'Wie ist ihre Position? Haben Sie nicht auf
dem Schirm.'
Pilot: 'Wir stehen auf Bahn 2 und warten seit einer
Ewigkeit auf den Tankwagen.'

Tower: 'Haben Sie Probleme?'
Pilot: 'Hab meinen Kompass verloren.'
Tower: 'So wie Sie fliegen, haben Sie alle
Instrumente verloren.'

Tower: 'Nach der Landung bitte zu Taxiway Alpha 7,
Alpha 5, Whiskey 2, Delta 1 und Oscar 2.'
Pilot: 'Wo ist denn das? Wir kennen uns doch hier
nicht aus.'
Tower: 'Macht nichts. Bin auch erst zwei Tage hier.'

Pilot: 'Erbitten Starterlaubnis.'
Tower: 'Sorry, wir haben Ihren Flugplan nicht. Wo
wollen Sie hin?'
Pilot: 'Wie jeden Montag nach Salzburg.'
Tower: 'Aber heute ist Dienstag!'
Pilot: 'Was? Dann haben wir ja frei.'

Pilot: 'Gibt's hier keinen Follow-me-Wagen?'
Tower: 'Negativ. Sehen Sie zu, wie sie allein zum
Gate kommen.'

Tower: 'Höhe und Position?'
Pilot: 'Ich bin 1.80 m und sitze vorne links.'

Tower zu Privatflieger: 'Wer ist alles an Bord?'
Pilot: 'Pilot, zwei Passagiere und ein Hund.'
Tower, nach harter Landung des Fliegers: 'Ich nehme
an, der Hund sass am Steuer?'

Tower: 'Haben Sie genug Sprit oder nicht?'
Pilot: 'Ja.'
Tower: 'Ja, was?'
Pilot: 'Ja, Sir!'

Tower: 'Geben Sie uns bitte Ihre erwartete
Ankunftszeit.'
Pilot: 'Hmmmm... Dienstag wuerde mir gut passen.'


Lehrerin:" Bei jedem Atemzug, den ich mache, stirbt ein Mensch."

Schülerin: "Versuchen Sie's doch mal mit Mundwasser!"



Was sucht ein Einarmiger in einer Geschäftsstraße?

Einen Secondhandshop!


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Nicht Auflegen Trier edition
> Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten ein Formular aus, auf dem sie die Mechaniker über Probleme informieren, die während des Fluges aufgetreten sind, und die eine Reparatur oder eine Korrektur erfordern. Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren Teil des Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen haben, bevor das Flugzeug wieder startet.
> Man kann nicht behaupten, dass das Bodenpersonal oder die Ingenieure hierbei humorlos wären. Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die tatsächlich so von Piloten eingereicht wurden. Dazu der jeweilige Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker.
> 
> ...



.......geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

*Was sagt man von einem Mann, der in der Mitte durch eine große Sense zerteilt wurde?*

Der war geteilter Meinung.



*Was sagt man von eimen Mann, der gehängt würde?*

Den hat man hängen lassen.



*Was sagt man von einem Mann, der ertrunken ist?*

Der hat den Mund zu voll genommen.



*Was sagt man von einem Mann, der erstochen wurde?*

Der hatte eine bestechende Logik.


----------



## DrKnievel (7. Januar 2008)

Wieviele Emos braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

Keine! Emos können auch im Dunkeln weinen.



Was passiert mit einem Emo, der in einem runden Raum eingesperrt ist?

Er stirbt, weil er keine Ecke hat, in die er sich setzen kann um zu weinen.


----------



## GÜray (7. Januar 2008)

Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte:

Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punkterichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf. Die beiden anderen Punkterichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir, dass die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzu scharf sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir:

PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!!!!!! 

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes:

*Chili Nr. 1:  Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili*

Richter 1: Etwas zu tomatenbetont; amüsanter Kick

Richter 2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.

Ich: Ach Du Scheiße! Was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann man getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauche zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das war das übelste - die Texaner sind echt bescheuert!



*Chili Nr. 2:  Arthurs Nachbrenner Chili*

Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung

Richter 2:  Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Pepperonis, um ernst genommen zu werden.

Ich: Schließt dieses Zeug vor Kindern weg!! Ich weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollen mir erste Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier rann, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.

*Chili Nr. 3:  Freds berühmtes "Brenn die Hütte nieder Chili"*

Richter 1: Exzellentes Feuerwehrchili ! Mordskick ! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.

Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.

Ich: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz!!! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu tun ist: Bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde !! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückrad vorne am Bauch. Langsam bekomme ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.

*Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic*

Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.

Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limone in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte. Eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.

Ich: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau, stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub und sie fängt langsam an gut auszusehen, so wie der radioaktive Müll den ich hier esse; Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein?


*Chili Nr. 5:  Lindas legaler Lippenentferner*

Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Cayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten Kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.

Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muss zugeben, dass der Cayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterlässt

Ich: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn herunter und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Musste furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mussten von Sanitätern behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, dass ich von diesem Zeug einen Gehirnschaden davongetragen hätte. Sally goss Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.

*Chili Nr. 6:  Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili*

Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.

Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Aggressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!

Ich: Meine Därme sind zu einem geraden Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen geworden. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen als ich furzen musste und ich fürchte es wird sich durch die Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfnis, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen.

*Chili Nr. 7:  Susannes "schreiende-Sensation-Chili"*

Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit großer Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.

Richter 2: Schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Peperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.

Ich: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinem Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich gar nichts mehr und die Welt hört sich an wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, das unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schnell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.


*Chili Nr. 8:  Helenas Mount Saint Chili*

Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.

Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, dass das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. armer Kerl, ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte...



Mir sind Tränen gelaufen als ich das gelesen habe 
hoffe es gefällt euch 

LG Güray


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Januar 2008)

GÜray schrieb:


> Jetzt hängt mein Rückrad vorne am Bauch.



Bei dem Satz sind mir die Tränen gelaufen, da ich wirklich fast eine Minute überlegt hab was ein Rückrad ist.


----------



## Feinkost (7. Januar 2008)

http://lustich.de/mp3s/telefonverarschunge...l-metal-jacket/

http://lustich.de/mp3s/telefonverarschunge...hmed-licht-aus/

http://de.rofl.to/streetfighter-breakdance-kick

http://de.rofl.to/david-blaine-street-magic-part-1

http://de.rofl.to/david-blaine-street-magic-part-2

http://de.rofl.to/david-blaine-street-magic-part-3

xD
edit: http://de.rofl.to/david-blaine-street-magic-part-4


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Vater Microsoft, der Du bist auf der Festplatte geheiligt sei, Dein Windows, Dein Update komme. Dein Bugfix geschehe, wie in Windows, also auch in Office. Unser täglich MSN gib uns heute und vergib uns unsere Raubkopie, so wie wir vergeben unsrer Telekom und führe uns nicht zu IBM, sondern erlöse uns von OS2. Denn Dein ist das DOS und das Windows und NT in Ewigkeit - ENTER.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

Feinkost schrieb:


> http://de.rofl.to/streetfighter-breakdance-kick



Tut mir leid da fand ich aber nix witziges dran.........ich bin selber Vater und i finde über sowas sollte man nicht lachen ....da kann bei einem kind weiß der teufel was alles passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (8. Januar 2008)

jo klar, aber viele finden schwarzen humor auch witzig


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

Schwarzer Humor ist was anderes tut mir leid......das ist alles andere nur net witzig, wie würdest du das finden wenn das dein Kind wär????.....I denke alles andere als witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... I hab auch en ziemlich derben Humor aber i kenn da auch en paar Grenzen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Was hat das mit schwarzem Humor zu tun? Das Kind war einfach nur viel zu dämlich, zu sehen wo es lang läuft. DAS ist das witzige.

1A Video auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

Ist in Ordnung Ihr habt Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe..........i hoffe das passiert mal euren Kindern damit Ihr merkt wie witzig das ist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Sry, daraus wird nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse Kinder und werde mich, sobald ich das Geld habe, sterilisieren lassen.

Und nochwas: Wenn du über sowas nicht lachen kannst, nur weil du selbst Vater bist, dann tut mir dein Humor leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

Naja i würd sagen du kannst nicht über meinen Humor urteilen, da du mich net kennst ....aber wie erwähnt:

Ihr habt recht und ich hab meine Ruhe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Lol, heftiges Video, da sind die Eltern Schuld, meiner Meinung nach.
Die sollen besser aufpassen. Da kann weder der Breakdancer was
für, noch das Kind.


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. Januar 2008)

was is an dem video mit dem kind lustig bitte?
wenn ihr ein paar lustige soundeffekte schon so lustig findet möcht ich ja nicht wissen wie ihr abgeht wenn sie bilder der jüngsten terroranschläge mit mortal combat musik unterlegen -_-


die  checkliste von pilot/techniker fand ich sau geil^^

salut

edit: aber btw lurock hat recht: weder das kind noch der breakdancer kann was dafür - lustig is es aber trotzdem nich :/


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

Wisst ihr was seltsam ist? wenn man das im Fernsehn zeigt lachen darüber mindesten 99%, aber wenn es das eigene Kind ist dann sind sie Schockiert.

P.S. Nichts gegen dich Dracun, sondern einfach über die leute die sich lustig machen wenn andere Unfälle haben, das finde ich einfach Niveaulos!


----------



## se_BASTET (8. Januar 2008)

sry, ich musste drüber lachen...
kommt halt immer auf die generation an, wenn man selber kinder hat is schon klar das man da mehr schutzinstinkte hat.

habs ohne sound gesehn und der kick is ja mal der hammer...

ps: wer sein kind da lang laufen lässt is selber schuld


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

bedingt, ich passe öfters mal auf meine schwester auf, und gugt man ein sekunde weg, sind die schon meilen weit wech und erkunden neues ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. Januar 2008)

das ist nicht mal ne generationsfrage...ich bin 20 und (hoffentlich) noch jahrzehnte von eigenen gschroppn entfernt - aber trotzdem war das video...naja :/

aber ich will mehr von den tower mitschnitten^^

salut


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Notify: studi22 is offline (belgarion.bongster.de).  
TiSpOkEs has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
robinson has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
Truemmer has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
bonGo4810068 has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
Luzie has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
dave has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
XeRoX has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
[23] has quit (Client Lost In Netsplit)  
Netbreaker has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
sunnyrene has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
Gambler|aw has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
{[-B-]} has quit (hub3.bongster.de hub2.bongster.de)  
<Tux18NRW> was war das?  
<nightwish> ein stecker  
<sheki> woher weisst du das?  
<nightwish> ich halte ihn gerade in der hand


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

Amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben einen Supercomputer entwickelt, der angeblich alles wissen soll! Ein Kauf-Interessent möchte ihn natürlich vor dem Kauf testen und stellt eine Testfrage: "Wo ist mein Bruder zur Zeit?", will er vom Computer wissen.
Die Wissenschaftler geben die Frage ein und der Computer rechnet dann druckt er aus: "Ihr Bruder sitzt in der Maschine LH474 nach Peking! Er will dort mit der Firma Osuhushi einen Vertrag in Höhe von 2 Mio. Dollar abschließen über die Lieferung von..."
Der Käufer war begeistert aber wollte noch einen Test haben und will wissen: "Wo ist mein Vater zur Zeit?"
Wieder rechnet der Computer und druckt aus: "Ihr Vater sitzt am Mississippi und angelt!"
"Haa!" schreit der Käufer: "Wusste ichs doch, dass er nicht alles weiß! Mein Vater ist seit 5 Jahren tot!"
Die Wissenschaftler sind bestürzt, überlegen und geben dann die Frage noch mal zur Kontrolle ein.
Der Computer rechnet länger und druckt: "Tot ist der Gatte ihrer Mutter! Ihr VATER sitzt am Mississippi und angelt!"


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

Berater: "So, nun erstelle ein File mit Deinen Daten."
DAU: "Ok. Jetzt fragt er mich nach dem Namen."
Berater: "Ja. Nimm irgendeinen."
DAU: "Welchen?"
Berater: "Egal. IRGENDEINEN!"
DAU: "Aber woher soll ich wissen, wie das heißen soll?"
Berater: "ES IST EGAL!" (Kollege im Hintergrund: "OH MEIN GOTT!")
DAU: "Gut, dann nehme ich keinen." (Kollege: "OH MEIN GOTT!")
Berater *leichter Anfall* (Kollege: "Hilfe!")
Berater: "Es ist nur egal, WIE es heißt, aber nicht egal, ob es einen Namen hat!"
DAU: "Ok. Wie muss es nun heißen?"
Berater (resignierend): "Nimm wurscht.dat." (Kollege: "Ist das so schwer, sich einen Namen auszudenken?")
DAU: "Warum hast Du nicht gleich gesagt, dass ich es wurscht nennen muss?"
Berater *SCHWERER ANFALL*


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

<duck> was denkt ihr euch wenn ein mädchen zu euch ins zimmer kommt, ins anliegende bad geht, die tür offenlässt, hose, top, bh und tanga rauswirft und anfängt zu duschen?  
<nick> IH DIE DUSCHT MIT SOCKEN UND HAT STINKEFÜSSE!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Der Weihnachtsmann, als er das nackte Mädchen
auf dem Sofa findet: "Tu ich' s, komme ich nicht wieder in den Himmel. Tu ich' s nicht,
komme ich nicht wieder durch den Kamin..."

Lol...


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Es gibts Mädchen die tragen so enge Jeans, dass man ihnen jeden Wunsch von den Lippen ablesen kann...


Ich begegne wohl immer nur den Falschen...


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Es gibts Mädchen die tragen so enge Jeans, dass man ihnen jeden Wunsch von den Lippen ablesen kann...
> Ich begegne wohl immer nur den Falschen...


hääääääääää?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Kein Witz, ne wahre Begebenheit. 
(Meine schlaue und allseits beliebte Franzlehrerin motzt mich neuerdings immer an, wenn ich fluche. Was aufgrund der idiotischen Schulbücher recht häufig geschieht.)

Mir fällt wegen dem DIN A 2,5 Buch fast die Federmappe runter.
Ich: Scheiße!
Die: Verdammt, das ist jetzt das dritte Mal diese Stunde!
Ich: Gratuliere. Ihre Aussagen machen wirklich Sinn.
Naja, hab ne 6 für die Stunde gekriegt. Aber das wars mir wert.

Noch besser: Wir hatten vorn paar Monaten Vertetung. Ich hab so an die Tafel geschrieben: Die Allianz, die kann's.
Vertretungslehrer kommt rein. Liest das. Meint so zu mir (er hatte gesehen wie ich halt noch an der Tafel stand): "Jetzt hast du ein Problem. Ich bin Hordler."
Ich hab volle zehn Minuten lang gelacht. Wer rechnet aus mit sowas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @Jacks: Du hast wirklichen keinen Sinn für Unter-der-Gürtellinie-Humor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hääääääääää?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*das mit den blumen und den bienchen erklär*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Mhm. Solche Witze ham wa schon in der dritten Klasse gemacht. o_o


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hääääääääää?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh man... Du hast echt keinen Plan? Mmmmh... willstn Bild haben?


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

jaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lieber nicht. Dann müsstest du ihm alles erklären, willst du das wirklich? 8D


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Lieber nicht. Dann müsstest du ihm alles erklären, willst du das wirklich? 8D


Mmmmh, ne, hast recht! Den Spaß lass ich seiner Freundin... Lol, ich stell mir grad vor wie sie aufm Sofa sitzen und sie erklärt ihm... omg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

achsoooo *lichtaufgeh* jetzt check ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> achsoooo *lichtaufgeh* jetzt check ichs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaub' ich dir nicht...


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2008)

gz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, ne, hast recht! Den Spaß lass ich seiner Freundin... Lol, ich stell mir grad vor wie sie aufm Sofa sitzen und sie erklärt ihm... omg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lass meine Bettina in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaub' ich dir nicht...


ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> lass meine Bettina in ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kaykay, aber meinst du nicht, du müsstest sie nochmal aufblasen?


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kaykay, aber meinst du nicht, du müsstest sie nochmal aufblasen?



Meine Fresse Lurock...jetzt liegt der Eistee aufm Boden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich krieg kaum Luft mehr hier, das kannst dochnich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kaykay, aber meinst du nicht, du müsstest sie nochmal aufblasen?


die ist schon echt^^
sowas wiederliches benutz ich nicht,du vielleicht^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Er benutzt Elche. Und zwar echte. Made in Finland.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Meine Fresse Lurock...jetzt liegt der Eistee aufm Boden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, danke! Ich freu mich immer wieder, wenn sich Leute wegen mir, vor Lachen, mit Eistee vollrotzen!

/verbeugen


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Ich freu mich immer wieder, wenn sich Leute wegen mir, vor Lachen, mit Eistee vollrotzen!
> 
> /verbeugen



Ich lass dich gleich verhaften und zum Putzen herbringen x_X


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich lass dich gleich verhaften und zum Putzen herbringen x_X


kann mir schon vorstellen,wie das jettz bei dir aussieht,wie gesagt ich hasse meine Fantasie^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich lass dich gleich verhaften und zum Putzen herbringen x_X


Ja, genau, so ne sexy Polizistin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...immer her damit!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Mhm war nich so schlimm. Großteil is aufm Bildschirm gelandet, überschaubare Fläche. Tasta is eh 1000m wasserdicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Lurock: Eine mit engen Jeans?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> die ist schon echt^^
> sowas wiederliches benutz ich nicht,du vielleicht^^



du bist wiederlich .. versuch mal so ein bild aus dem kopf zu bringen ;(


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> ....
> Und @Lurock: Eine mit engen Jeans?


Ja, warum nicht, oder mit Mini-Rock, die nehm ich auch!


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist wiederlich .. versuch mal so ein bild aus dem kopf zu bringen ;(


weil ich meine Freundin oder die Pupe angesprochen habe?(verkneift euch die kommentare zu meiner freundin!)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, warum nicht, oder mit Mini-Rock, die nehm ich auch!



ich schick dir eine die heist walter und ist 120kg Xd


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

@Minas: Es gibt schlimmeres. Nur weil mir jetzt nichts einfällt, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht so ist.

@Lurock: Grad keine da. Klau dir eine aus Jacks' Lager. :X

@Jacks: Zu spät, sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> weil ich meine Freundin oder die Pupe angesprochen habe?


Ist doch dasselbe...



Veragron schrieb:


> @Lurock: Grad keine da. Klau dir eine aus Jacks' Lager. :X


Kay...

@ Minas, Nein, danke, da kann ich drauf verzichten... *gruusel*


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist doch dasselbe...


willst du n foto um zuglauben,dass sie ein mensch ist?0_o


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Fotos kann man fälschen. Und ergooglen.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> willst du n foto um zuglauben,dass sie ein mensch ist?0_o


Ich will dich nicht blamieren, also verlang ich keins.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> weil ich meine Freundin oder die Pupe angesprochen habe?(verkneift euch die kommentare zu meiner freundin!)



ich meinte lurock + ne pupe .. xd


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht blamieren, also verlang ich keins.


MAAAAAAAAAAAN*angepisst bin*


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich meinte lurock + ne pupe .. xd


WTF? Du Toaster! Ich hab den Witz über Jácks' Freundin abgelassen...


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Das machst du jetzt fein wieder weg.

Edit: Toaster ist Rassismus gegenüber Zylonen.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> *angepisst bin*


Baah, dann geh dich waschen!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Zwei spammer, ein Gedanke, huh?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Zwei spammer, ein Gedanke, huh?


Tjo, wir sind... Seeeeelenverwandte!


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock erzähl mal die witze die ich dir per msn geschrieben hab...ich hab kB dazu ^.^


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Machs dir doch selbst! Ach ne, machst du ja schon, sry habch vergessen.
Und nein, ich hab auch keine Lust.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach ne, machst du ja schon, sry habch vergessen.


Jetzt ist aber gut!!!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber gut!!!


Ja, sagst du, aber deine Puppe kann das nicht sagen, die ist wehrlos und das nutzt du aus!


----------

